# Denison Barbs/Shrimp.... possible?



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

No, they ate all of my cherry shrimp and cpo


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I figured. I'm sure anything you put in the tank with them they'd gobble up.


----------



## cjj (Sep 11, 2012)

Dwarf rasbora seems to be the popular fish of choice as they have particularly small mouths and as long as the baby shrimp have any type of awareness they should be fine.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Denison's barbs grow big. I had these baddies up to like 6-7" and they could and will eat adult shrimp whole....it's where my dead shrimp used to go lol......


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Flower shrimp u can get at petco could be big enough and the atya gabonesis seem large enough....cant find a source for them though


----------



## Shrim'n (Feb 27, 2013)

cjj said:


> Dwarf rasbora seems to be the popular fish of choice as they have particularly small mouths and as long as the baby shrimp have any type of awareness they should be fine.


when I 1st put my crs in tank with fish, the rasbora still tries to eat it even though its mouth wasn't big enough, it still tried to peck at it. so I seperated all fish/shrimp now.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Fish mouth size doesn't matter, the smallest mouth can chew off legs and eyes.


----------



## KenP (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks mordalphus, I am so tired of the old wives tale _the shrimp are safe if they are bigger than the fishes mouth_
Why is it repeated over and over? It would be more accurate to say fish and shrimp do not mix. Or mix at your own risk.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

KenP said:


> Thanks mordalphus, I am so tired of the old wives tale _the shrimp are safe if they are bigger than the fishes mouth_
> Why is it repeated over and over? It would be more accurate to say fish and shrimp do not mix. Or mix at your own risk.


I think the correct story is told, but then people don't want to listen and do it anways


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

Haha thats a big no. Those things are so voracious that when I feed my tank (fish) the Denison barbs strike the food so hard water splashes all over my floor.

You could have Amano with them though They don't even look at them. I got the Denisons small through and the Amano were already in the tank so they "Grew up" with them.


----------

